

Diff Match and Patch: Google's open source text synchronization library - mbrubeck
http://code.google.com/p/google-diff-match-patch/

======
RiderOfGiraffes
See also:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=430320>

That's where I first read about this.

------
barrybe
Looks really useful, although I wonder is it really necessary for the C++
version to depend on Qt? Qt is a pretty huge library.

------
fizx
I _love_ this library. Really well implemented, and fast. Great to unload this
from the backend of a webapp into js too.

